# Two Maple walking sticks I am working on



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Two Maple walking sticks I am working on. Yes I have to maple walking sticks I am working on started one hope to get on them soon. Here some pics.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

The startings of some nice knobs there! Are you going to try to straighten the one or go as is? I think it can look good either way.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

They will make great looking sticks.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I would have thought you'd have your work cut out trying to straighten this stick, that's not to say it couldn't be done, I would just be too much of a coward to try. The bark seems okay in the photo's so it may oil up nicely. It looks to be a heavy shank, is it as heavy as it looks? N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like they have good potential.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Maple is nice to work with and finish. Looking forward to see you results


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey thanks for all the comments yes number 2 is bigger in shank but not much more heavy in weight. I will not straighten neither of them, I like natures form that it gives me. So thanks.

Now as for a update of the first one I stained it to give it the look that has been out in the rain for a year which I would not do but it looks nice. I then stained it then sanded down to gives it shades of color to it. When I get done with I will coat it danish oil and then finish with a shiny wax called odies wax which gives it a soft shine I hope...

So here are the pics.two without oil which I used blo. to see a for taste to what it would look like....

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:37]




  








Work In progress 4




__
miketryban


__
Mar 30, 2016











  








Work In progress 5




__
miketryban


__
Mar 30, 2016











  








Work In progress 6




__
miketryban


__
Mar 30, 2016











  








Work In progress 7




__
miketryban


__
Mar 30, 2016


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice pair of sticks.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

That wood takes a nice color!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

My, what big knobs you have!


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

They have made beautiful sticks, well done mate!!! N.


----------

